# Village Mire 2010



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

This is a teaser for the Village Mire 2010. More vids to come.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Spooky! More-more!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

You're such a tease. Looks good!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

that is a short tease! Looking good! 
Have a Sinsiter Season!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work so far ... can't wait to see more!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Village Mire 2010


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

What a great display...love the mix of static and animation....you have really built a ton of props over that last two years...very fun!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*Scare Cam 1*

Enjoy the screams of trick r treaters and their parents.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Very Nice HC !!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Scare cam is really a scream !!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

You rocked your display once again Chris.....OUTSTANDING! It gets better n better every year. Well done my friend, very well done


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Chris, that's awesome. Love the black and white movie complete with credits at the begining! Scare cam is fantastic! Lots of screams!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Very cool - I love the ToT point of view angle of the vid. Looks like everything really came together for you this year and the Scream Cam is hilarious. Great work G-Host.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Chris, the Mire looks better every year. Hopefully we'll have you on the DVD for this year?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Love it nice and creepy - I like Gourdie and the spider


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is Scare Cam #2


----------

